# Water Heaters



## Pipemaster (Jul 29, 2008)

*Our company does a tremendous amount of warranty work for most water heater manufacturers. Probably 20 calls a week or more.*

*I'm just curious as to which brands most of you install.*

*On another note, last week we totally stripped down a tankless water heater (unusable) screw by screw and "o" ring by "o" ring.*

*Hunreds of parts, solenoids, wires and whatevers and i have to tell you the engineering in these things is remarkable, with the exception of the use off "o" rings everywhere especially on the gas valve and burner assembly, kinda scary there.*

*One manufacturer (who will remain anonymous) has been having alot of problems with the new lo-nox type of heaters, can you name it ?*


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I like american wh co.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Bradford White is the top seller here. Exclusively sold to plumbers. Not found in HD or any home center.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

We exclusivley install Lochinvar. They have a great training program at their TN facility to get up to speed on troubleshooting. Well worth the 3 days.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Bradford White (tank Type)--noritz (tankless).


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

We sell AO Smith gas and I can't remember which electrics we use (rarely put em in, all gas up here). The boss won't deal with tankless... We do sell alot of indirect fired Triangle Tubes though...

Only warranty work we do is for Whirlpool and Amtrol Boiler mates.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

we sell bradford white and/or a.o. smith tank heaters and rinnai tankless.

i can't say we have a real reliability issue with any of them.








paul


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

tanked ao smith, tankless rinnai.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Rheem Fury for tanked and Noritz for conventional tankless. There is a new product I am testing out for a different kind of tankless, but not ready to say much just yet.


----------



## NickTex (Jun 18, 2008)

Same as Para1, BW for tank-type and Noritz for tankless. We have great success with both.


----------

